# Paganini caprice 24 piano variations



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just posted a piano version of Paganini caprice 24 on my new piano if you want to check it out:






Thanks'


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comment''


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Crazy piece  well done!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot Ravndal''


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice playing,...just keep at it and I'm sure you'll get it perfect. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks KV'


----------

